# Repetitive behaviour



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

This is starting to drive me slightly loopy and I'm wondering if anyone elses cats do the same.

Pandora has a habit of getting stuck in his ways once he discovers something new.. And it's only ever when it's something annoying. He's done it before with various things but he currently is obsessed with the shelf thats at my head level next to the bed. At the same time every morning without fail for the last week, he starts attacking it as if there's something on it that he wants to get - this results in a lot of noise and knocking everything off, waking us both up. 

I've taken everything off the shelf to discourage it, but he still goes for it. :scared: Just wondering why he gets so obsessed with doing the same thing, at the same time, everyday. Can cats have OCD? :lol:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

When he's in at night Bola *insists* on sitting on top of my 'puter, even tho' he should know by now he's not *allowed* up there. It's not that he could damage anything, more that he doesn't climb down, he launches himself onto my bed, fine when I'm not there but a heavy cat landing on me at silly o'clock isn't my idea of fun.

He's also fascinated with a bookcase behind the tv, there's never anything new there for him to investigate but that doesn't stop him looking, just in case. At least once a day I need to pick up the things he's knocked or dragged off the shelves.

Ian


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Bloo has a compulsion to chase those silly trixie nub balls that bounce in random directions. He can't help himself poor lad, and would run himself into the grave to continue to chase them  Luckily we have the possibility to hide them and only used them for supervised play and he hasn't transferred the obsession onto anything else.

We also used to keep some of the boys food in the cupboard that Bloo learnt to open. We moved it and he is well aware that the food has gone (and knows where it's kept now), but still will make a big racket opening the cupboard each night at about 9pm and then just sits inside it for about 15 min  If we leave it open for him so that we don't have to hear the noise, he will close it and then proceed to open it...

So yes OCD wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Gems (Sep 24, 2010)

My female cat Luna seems to be obsessed with our bedroom door. When I'm in bed reading, I often leave the door open a crack so they can come in and out for a snuggle if they want to, but lately Luna has taken to attacking the bottom of the door, like there is something underneath it that she wants to get at. I check and there's never anything there, she just seems to have invented a fun game for herself!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Chewitts my older cat is obsessed with licking plastic!! Plastic bottles, plastic bags, plastic covered books you name it she will lick it!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji has an obession with the bit of wallpaper that has started to come off in one corner....it drives me flipping mental when he scratches at it as we are renting!!

Storm is OCD with a few things. The bathroom rugs are his girlfriends, he drags them around the flat then proceeds to nibble on them, lick them and dribble all over them while cuddling up to them. Also, the shower head is REALLY interesting so it's great fun to bat it around the bathtub to make a racket. Last but not least anything that he can steal and eat that makes lots of noise in the middle of the night. Latest was the bags of buns that I baked on Sunday, he kept nicking the bags and running around the flat with them. When I hid them all in the top cupboard he then dragged the packet of tortillas out of the bin, dragged it around the flat then ate one before I could get to him. Sigh.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

It's called OCD...

*O*bsessive
*C*at
*D*isorder

Hehe,  Pandora should get over it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

One thing that drives me crazy!!!

There are a few things Molly will do every day!

1) when we go to bed she will climb on the cabinet next to the bed, knock the light switch off, stand up and try knock the pic off the wall EVERY night!!

2) She will climb on the storage heater and try knock the pic off the wall EVERY night!!

3) She will knock the playstation controllers off the unit EVERY night!!

4) She will have a mad 5 minutes, chasing thin air EVERY night!!


I'm sure she does it all to wind me up


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> One thing that drives me crazy!!!
> 
> There are a few things Molly will do every day!
> 
> ...


5 Minutes?!?!?!?!?! Aren't you Bl**dy lucky!!! Try 2 hours of 6.5 kilo and 4.6 kilo monster scampering around at breakneck speeds!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

missye87 said:


> 5 Minutes?!?!?!?!?! Aren't you Bl**dy lucky!!! Try 2 hours of 6.5 kilo and 4.6 kilo monster scampering around at breakneck speeds!


Molly's far too lazy to do more than 5 minutes


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Dante, sometimes the kind of persistent obsessive behaviour you describe is attention seeking, because the cat is hungry or just bored or lonely. 

May I suggest in your case, where your cat is waking you early every morning with his noisy/playful behaviour that what he wants is for you to get up and pay attention to him, or feed him. 

The way to stop this is to shut him away from you overnight, not just shut him out of your bedroom, or he may then start scratching at your door. But shut him in another room, with a bowl of water and a snack. Or if he is allowed free access outdoors 24/7 then shut your kitchen door overnight, to
deny him access to the bedroom area.


----------

